# Stitching RAW panos in PS CC



## camner (Sep 26, 2014)

I've seen a couple of sites suggest that when trying to stitch RAW files into a panorama, exposure and other adjustments should be done in LR BEFORE sending the images to PS CC for stitching (perhaps using Match Total Exposure to, well, match the exposures).

I'm not sure I understand why one can't stitch first.  LR sends the images to PS CC as 16-bit ProPhoto images.  After stitching and merging layers, one can use the Camera Raw Filter in PS CC to create a smart object that one can then edit in Camera Raw before saving as a tiff for sending back to LR.  

Is there something I'm not understanding about the processing that PS CC does?  Is stitching first somehow losing the dynamic range of the RAW photo?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2014)

Panoramas consist of side by side photos that are of necessity shot under different lighting conditions as you pan.  So, A light panel might be juxtaposed against a darker one.  If you all of them level out, then all of the panels will have the same apparent exposure and the merged result won't appear to be pasted together.

While you can do this with all of the images opened in PS, I think ie is much cleaner to do it in LR before calling PS.


----------



## Michael D. (Sep 26, 2014)

I prefer to process after the stitching.

When making the individual photos you should be using a fixed WB and fixed iris, so there should never be a lighter panel juxtaposed against a darker one.  Any variation in light should be the natural lighting that is inherent in the scene that you are trying to 'panoramorize'.  

I find it's easier to make adjustments on the finished panorama.  Whether adjusting the full image or tweaking specific areas, it's easier when you can see your adjustments in the context of the full image.


----------



## camner (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks both for your $.02 worth.  I, too, would prefer to make adjustments on the final image.  My question, though, is whether the stitching process, followed by the layer flattening and smart object conversion in any way alters the full dynamic and tonal range that was present in the original RAW images (as would be the case if one converted to jpg first and then processed).


----------



## Michael D. (Sep 29, 2014)

If your source images are 16 bit and your rendered panorama is 16 bit, then you should not be losing anything.  I use PTGui to create panoramas and it gives an option for rendering quality.  I always choose 16 bit TIFF format with lossless encoding.   I cannot discern any difference between a source image and it's result in the panorama.

If you really want to get the highest quality panoramas, then you would need to create an HDR image for each source shot.  I have not attempted it, though the PTGui software supports HDR.  I believe you will end up with a 32 bit panorama.


----------



## tanalee (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know about the dynamic range, but some people process in LR before and after stitching in PS, doing basic adjustments first, then details later (aka "double processing").


----------



## camner (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip._.._I'll try that and see how it goes.


----------



## tanalee (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd be interested to know how it works out for you. Happy holidays!


----------



## tanalee (Nov 27, 2014)

You might be interested to watch one or more of Serge Ramelli's YouTube videos on panoramas. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbsfCku4aFk&list=PLJ6FIlZVNbQOKoasHQkcxG-7XFUfd-kzW


----------

